# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Março 2009



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima no mês de Março de 2009 registada por uma estação oficial em Portugal?


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

-3,9ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## Acardoso (2 Mar 2009 às 21:35)

o meu voto vai para...-3,9ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 21:44)

Escolhi o intervalo -5,9ºC a -4,0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 21:46)

O Intervalo que eu escolhi foi : *-3,9ºC a -2,0ºC*

Veremos...


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

-5,9ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## Minho (2 Mar 2009 às 23:19)

Aposto nos: -3,9ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 23:21)

O meu voto foi para o intervalo -5,9ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mar 2009 às 00:18)

-4.0ºC/-5.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2009 às 01:56)

Epá, eu gostava que pelo menos chegasse aos -4ºC!
Votei em: *-5,9ºC a -4,0ºC*


----------



## vitamos (3 Mar 2009 às 09:30)

-2ºC a -3,9ºC

Para a emoção: -3,8ºC nas Penhas


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 09:34)

Votei no intervalo -3,9ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

-4ºC a -5.9ºC... E estou a ser conservador...


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2009 às 13:16)

-5,9ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Tal como muitos, a minha opinião também recai sobre o intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *-4,0ºC* e os *-5,9ºC*!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 14:32)

-3,9ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

Espero um mês pouco frio e, por isso, votei no intervalo *[-3,9ºC; -2,0ºC]*.


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 13:03)

Votei em -3,9ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## meteo (4 Mar 2009 às 14:28)

Meados do mes,ainda vem frio e vamos alcançar um valor entre -5,9ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## iceworld (4 Mar 2009 às 14:45)

-5,9º a -4,0º


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 15:31)

-3,9ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2009 às 18:33)

Penso que a Temperatura Mínima no mês de Março  poderá chegar ao intervalo: *-5,9ºC a -4,0ºC*


----------

